# Bad Ass LED Flounder Light



## frayedknot

I have been floundering all my life and this is the most light you can get out of 12 volts. 7 waterproof LEDS mounted to a 4 ft pvc pole perfect for wading. Also, you can cut down the pvc pipe and easily fabricate it into your light design. This thing is as bright as 7 high beam headlights. Call me!!

Capt Chris White
850 723 7889 cell

Asking 150.oo


----------



## tank banger

What type of leds are you using? (watts, lumens, volts-per led)


----------



## Death From Above

Why are you selling it?


----------



## dsar592

I guess its ok but I dont like using under water lightswhen I wade and I dont have them on my boat either.


----------



## frayedknot

I am selling it for a buddy. I just purchased a custom light fabricated out of angle aluminum to fit my boat. I think this design is perfect for wading. The light is 7000 lumens. Super Bright and low amp draw. It will run for 10 Hrs on one deep cycle series 24 battery.


----------



## DropB

7000 lumen and low amp draw is more than likely relative. i mean you could plug 500 of them into a reactor and consider it a "low draw". 

looks like a decent product but as with most things manufactured in the USA it seems "over board". 7000 lumen is a HUGE overkill for most giggin applications. hell, ive got two 2000 lumen lights and the scatter and reflect is rediculous in super skinny water. 

none the less, best of luck on the sell. 

Steve


----------



## Flounder9.75

DropB said:


> 7000 lumen and low amp draw is more than likely relative. i mean you could plug 500 of them into a reactor and consider it a "low draw".
> 
> looks like a decent product but as with most things manufactured in the USA it seems "over board". 7000 lumen is a HUGE overkill for most giggin applications. hell, ive got two 2000 lumen lights and the scatter and reflect is rediculous in super skinny water.
> 
> none the less, best of luck on the sell.
> 
> Steve


 
looks like a decent product but as with most things manufactured in the USA it seems "over board"

Could you explain this


----------



## DropB

Flounder9.75 said:


> looks like a decent product but as with most things manufactured in the USA it seems "over board"
> 
> Could you explain this


 
Manufactured is probably the wrong word here. What i was trying to say is that most things the US goes for is the "bigger, better, more expensive version". 
Ya know, the small dainty woman that has to have the huge chevy suburban for absolutely no reason. 
Or the fact that new cell phones look like giant flat boards on most peoples heads.


----------



## Flounder9.75

DropB said:


> Manufactured is probably the wrong word here. What i was trying to say is that most things the US goes for is the "bigger, better, more expensive version".
> Ya know, the small dainty woman that has to have the huge chevy suburban for absolutely no reason.
> Or the fact that new cell phones look like giant flat boards on most peoples heads.


 
7000 lumen is a HUGE overkill for most giggin applications. hell, ive got two 2000 lumen lights and the scatter and reflect is rediculous in super skinny water. 

And this statement? BTW Where are you from?


----------



## frayedknot

Well,

I have been using 2 250 watt 24 volt underwater xenon halogen bulbs that are super bright. They will project 25 feet in front of the boat in shallow clear water. This one light is almost as bright as both of my halogens. The light is white like a high beam car head light. I also gig in muddy water this time of year and it will burn through the muddy water well. lET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED!

Chris White
850 723 7889 CELL


----------



## DropB

frayedknot said:


> Well,
> 
> I have been using 2 250 watt 24 volt underwater xenon halogen bulbs that are super bright. They will project 25 feet in front of the boat in shallow clear water. This one light is almost as bright as both of my halogens. The light is white like a high beam car head light. I also gig in muddy water this time of year and it will burn through the muddy water well. lET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED!
> 
> Chris White
> 850 723 7889 CELL


 
gotcha..


----------



## flounderslayerman

DropB said:


> 7000 lumen is a HUGE overkill for most giggin applications. hell, ive got two 2000 lumen lights and the scatter and reflect is rediculous in super skinny water.


It depends on the color of the light not lumens. I run hps lights at about 70k lumens and does great because of the color range 2100k. If you go up to 4000-5000k which is pure white it reflects off any particles in the water causing major glare.


----------



## DropB

flounderslayerman said:


> It depends on the color of the light not lumens. I run hps lights at about 70k lumens and does great because of the color range 2100k. If you go up to 4000-5000k which is pure white it reflects off any particles in the water causing major glare.


 
Solid point.


----------



## frayedknot

The glare is if you have out of the water lights. These are in the water. 

People that use out of the water lights can't flounder on wind blown banks. In the water lights are 2 times as bright as out of the water lights.


----------



## flounderslayerman

frayedknot said:


> In the water lights are 2 times as bright as out of the water lights.


 I've been chasing flounder for 20years and have never seen an underwater light that can come close to putting out the amount of light that hid lights put out.


----------



## jwbronco

I can answer some things about the light seeing that I made it.

~6000K color temperature
about 70 watts of total draw.
Cree LED lights.


----------



## flounderslayerman

6000k is way to white. You couldn't see squat in stained water. 3000k- 2000k is good for stained water.


----------



## jwbronco

tank banger said:


> What type of leds are you using? (watts, lumens, volts-per led)


Cree XM-L2
fully driven, 3.3v @ 3amp each
1030 lumens each


----------



## jwbronco

flounderslayerman said:


> 6000k is way to white. You couldn't see squat in stained water. 3000k- 2000k is good for stained water.


LED is like HID as in when you turn them up a bit they do shift lower in the color. The rating is 6000k @ 700ma and I'd say it's closer to 5000-5500k now and it's very white.

As far as 2000-3000k I don't know, it's like lighting up the sand with a sand color light. I wouldn't want to go any lower than 4000k or any higher than 6000k.

http://www.3drender.com/glossary/colortemp.htm


----------



## flounderslayerman

My hps setup is 2100k and is the best I've used as to how well I can see. I've used incandacent, halogen, mh, and hps lights with hps being the best so far.


----------



## jwbronco

hps is very efficient and last a long time for home use like a street light. It does add to complexity of the setup because I don't know of any DC powered ballast for them so you either have a generator or a invertor setup along with batteries


----------



## flounderslayerman

I run a gennie. I have 4 150watt hps and my gennie barely runs above idle.


----------



## jwbronco

It was designed to be used with minimal battery capacity and no generator required. It does save a lot of money for someone starting out.


----------



## Somefish

flounderslayerman said:


> It depends on the color of the light not lumens. I run hps lights at about 70k lumens and does great because of the color range 2100k. If you go up to 4000-5000k which is pure white it reflects off any particles in the water causing major glare.





frayedknot said:


> The glare is if you have out of the water lights. These are in the water.
> 
> People that use out of the water lights can't flounder on wind blown banks. In the water lights are 2 times as bright as out of the water lights.


The glare referred to in the first post here is speaking of the ultra bright light color that reflects off of the particles in the water itself even if the light is underwater, meaning the higher the color temp, the more glare seen reflecting off of the particles underwater. The lower the color temp, the less you will see the particle reflection. All in all, merky water is bad business for any light temp, (you see examples of this exact problem with fog lights in road conditions, where they produce yellow fog lamps instead of an ultra hot white that would reflect off of the water molecules in the air.)


----------



## drifterfisher

flounderslayerman said:


> I run a gennie. I have 4 150watt hps and my gennie barely runs above idle.



I have rode in FSM's boat. You can talk normally over the genny and see well ahead of you and to the sides. I run 4 500 watt halogens with a standard genny. You cannot talk over it. You can scream over it. I also think that FSM's HPS lights "see" better than my halogens in stained water. LEDs do not compare. I have a set of ultimate gig lights 4 head LED set up that works okay for a small area,but to light up everything you would need 3 or 4 sets of them. The LEDs are nice for driving on the river though.


----------



## jwbronco

Apparently you haven't seen the LEDs of lately. Each one of the 7 LEDs is equivalent of a low beam on a car. To say that it works ok for a small area is kind of ignorant.



drifterfisher said:


> I have rode in FSM's boat. You can talk normally over the genny and see well ahead of you and to the sides. I run 4 500 watt halogens with a standard genny. You cannot talk over it. You can scream over it. I also think that FSM's HPS lights "see" better than my halogens in stained water. LEDs do not compare. I have a set of ultimate gig lights 4 head LED set up that works okay for a small area,but to light up everything you would need 3 or 4 sets of them. The LEDs are nice for driving on the river though.


----------



## flounderslayerman

jwbronco said:


> Apparently you haven't seen the LEDs of lately. Each one of the 7 LEDs is equivalent of a low beam on a car. To say that it works ok for a small area is kind of ignorant.


You can say what you want but unless you can get your leds around 3000k or less they won't be worth a shit in stained water. The only thing they're good for is gin clear water.


----------



## 3oggs1979

flounderslayerman said:


> You can say what you want but unless you can get your leds around 3000k or less they won't be worth a shit in stained water. The only thing they're good for is gin clear water.


This is absolutely 100% true. I have a 7000 lumen light that most would consider "overkill". But because it is between the 2500k-3500k range (yellowish/white) I'm able to get 80% use out of all that lumen in most conditions. Anything above 3500k is breeching into (white light) color and reflection of any lumen is a major issue. I hope that all made sense haha.


----------



## Cobiacatcher

I have some pure white lights around 5000k and they only work in gin clear water with little to no sediment. I also have the same led lights in warm white I think they are about 2500-3k and they out preform the 5000k lights in every water condition I have gigged in. WADING only and they are both underwater lights. Also the lights in the higher range cause yours eyes to start to hurt after a while. I would deff recommend a warmer light!


----------



## gastonfish

jwbronco said:


> Cree XM-L2
> fully driven, 3.3v @ 3amp each
> 1030 lumens each


Good stuff! Did you use one driver for the set? And do you have info on the driver? The new LED are not what most are thinking here.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Y'all realize this thread is 3 years old???


----------



## gastonfish

Yes but I still got plenty of info from it. Thanks again *jwbronco* for the help. There is a lot more to the LED chips than purchasing and connecting to a battery. Old doesn't always have to mean dead


----------

